# How do SPs court a stranger?



## Chilun (Jul 3, 2016)

How do you court a stranger?

Online and Work/School Environment: 

*If you were the pursuer, how do you compete with others?*
a) How would you present yourself to get attention? Any personal examples?
b) What kind of communication approach works best for you?
c) What is the mental list that must be fulfilled in order for you to interact with that individual (e.g. family-orientated, charming, humorous)?
d) What is your ideal dating environment?

*If you were the pursued, how do you select a potential partner? *
a) How would you be impressed by a pursuer's approach? Any personal examples?
b) What characteristics do you look for a partner? (e.g. kindness, intelligence, looks) Why?
c) Under what circumstances will you switch from being the pursued to pursuer? Explain.
d) What is your definition of love?


----------



## allergy (Jul 16, 2014)

*If you were the pursuer, how do you compete with others?*
_a) How would you present yourself to get attention? Any personal examples?_
Be open and friendly. Not overly sure of myself, but casual to the point of giving off an air of self confidence. Also, smile.
_b) What kind of communication approach works best for you?_
Talk to their friend first and then integrate them into the conversation, if possible. Then it seems like you're not coming on too strong. Sometimes the direct method is best, though, and it's better to just tell them they're pretty and then make small talk.
_c) What is the mental list that must be fulfilled in order for you to interact with that individual (e.g. family-orientated, charming, humorous)?_
Physically attractive, good vibes. I don't know. I'd like someone who's not a deadbeat.
_d) What is your ideal dating environment?_
Talking over food. That way you can chew and think of what to say next.

*If you were the pursued, how do you select a potential partner? *
_a) How would you be impressed by a pursuer's approach? Any personal examples?_
I don't know. Be in my same attractiveness league, talk well, and buy me things.
_b) What characteristics do you look for a partner? (e.g. kindness, intelligence, looks) Why?_
Intelligence. They don't need to be Einstein, but I hate talking to airheads. Looks, but they don't have to be too good, my standards are average. It's nice if they like the same things I do, but if they're good talkers, sometimes that doesn't really matter.
_c) Under what circumstances will you switch from being the pursued to pursuer? Explain._
If I genuinely like them. If not, it doesn't matter if they stop pursuing, it didn't matter that they did in the first place.
_d) What is your definition of love?_
*Makes vague hand motions*


----------



## DLila (Apr 22, 2013)

_What kind of communication approach works best for you?_
Make small talk until its no longer necessary, hang out, try and gauge if they feel the same way. If not, let it go, let it go. 

_What is the mental list that must be fulfilled in order for you to interact with that individual?_
Must not be arrogant. 

_
What is your ideal dating environment?_
No preference. When you're with someone fun, the location matters less. 


_ How would you be impressed by a pursuer's approach? Any personal examples?_
Example, made excuses to talk/ text/ be around me. That was cute. 

_Under what circumstances will you switch from being the pursued to pursuer? Explain._
Honestly? When they start moving away, believing their efforts were in waste because I didn't reciprocate. 
It takes time for me to understand whether my feelings are fleeting or of genuine interest in the person. If its the latter then I will start to apply myself more- this conclusion takes time to reach, hence the infamous mixed signals. But yes, I will pursue relentlessly if I am confident that I feel the same way.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

@thissiteisterrible


----------



## thissiteisterrible (Sep 25, 2015)

Earthious said:


> @thissiteisterrible


the answer is no


----------

